# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Can a native Russian record this for me please?

## kwatts59

Can a native Russian record this for me please? 
You don't marry someone you can live with,
you marry the person who you cannot live without.

----------


## ReDSanchous

In English???   ::

----------


## kwatts59

Yes please.  
I would like to know how this would sound by a native Russian speaker.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Lol, you want a russian to record it in English???   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

I'm too shy to record it... Even if I do record it I'll listen to that recording a hundren times to make sure it's not crap*y   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

::   :: 
Well, I tried. But it didn't work.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I can hear a Russian/Ukrainian accent in your recording. I'll probably make an attempt to record me saying that phrase a bit later.  
You're not shy, gromozeka!   ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I can hear a Russian/Ukrainian accent in your recording. I'll probably make an attempt to record me saying that phrase a bit later. 
> You're not shy, gromozeka!

 I know I do have an accent but is it so obvious Russian/Ukranian?   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Yes, it's obvious. Let's see what native speakers will say...   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  I think Kwatts wanted the phrases in Russian... He just made a typo...   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Here's my try. Since kwatts asked a native Russian to record these sentences I thought that I should speak with a mild Russian accent...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

But yes, you DO have an accent... but not that bad though! I was surprised, it doesn't sound very Russian!  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

What about mine?   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Here's my try. Since kwatts asked a native Russian to record these sentences I thought that I should speak with a mild Russian accent...

  can you speak A LITTLE louder?  ::  I can't hear anything!

----------


## ReDSanchous

It's late in Moscow now. My parents and my sister are fast asleep now! If I speak louder they'll come to my room and kill me   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Seriously, I can't hear anything and I had the volume on max...  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Then, I'll have to record it once more. In about 10 hours...   ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Just turn the volume up, that's what I did. You have an accent, but it's pretty good. I think it sounds Russian but it's not a strong accent. Молодец.  ::

----------


## kwatts59

Thanks a million gRomoZeka and ReDSanchous.   ::   
You both have accents, but overall you guys sound great! 
I think the main problem is the i in l*i*ve and w*i*thout.
It sounds like an и rather than the English i. 
Also the "th" doesn't sound quite right. 
It is difficult to explain but I will try to record myself later so you can hear.   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

Thanks for praising and criticizing us! Like I said I'll make another record today....when everybody's awake. Looking forward to your record.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Kwatts? I don't undestand, why do you want Russians to record this phrase in English?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> It is difficult to explain but I will try to record myself later so you can hear.

 Can't wait.   ::

----------


## JB

In America a Russian accent is considered VERY sexy. It is a mistake to try and lose it  ::  .

----------


## kwatts59

Here is my voice guys.  Listen carefully.   :: 
I hope this helps.

----------


## kwatts59

Ok, now it is time to return the favor.    ::  
Can somebody check my pronounciation? 
Женятся не на тех, с кем могут жить, а на тех, без кого жить невозможно.

----------


## ReDSanchous

You have an accent as well. It sounds pretty strong to me. I think that the main problem is that you don't pronounce all the sounds properly. 
The first change I would make in your record is that I would say Ж*е*нятся instead of жен*я*тся   ::   
I can understand all that you're saying, which is very important. 
Here is my voice. 
Thank you for recording your voice in English. Whether it helped or not you'll  see  after you've listened to another record. Shall I make another record in English (or maybe in Russian)?

----------


## Rtyom

> Can a native Russian record this for me please? 
> You don't marry someone you can live with,
> you marry the person who you cannot live without.

 It's not my best, but трепещите ( :: ):

----------


## kwatts59

> Originally Posted by kwatts59  Can a native Russian record this for me please? 
> You don't marry someone you can live with,
> you marry the person who you cannot live without.   It's not my best, but трепещите ():

 Молодец Rtyom!  Almost perfect.  Your the best so far. There is almost no accent.  ::  
The only thing that seems unnatural -  you raise your voice on the second "live".  
I would raise my voice on the word "don't", and drop my voice on the "without".

----------


## kwatts59

Thanks for the recording ReDSanchous.  ::  
I will practice more and try again later.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I dunno Rtyom, you sound like you are trying too much to americanize your accent  ::  Not being a phoneticist, I think it sounded a tad nasal. But it is definitely above average!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom        Originally Posted by kwatts59  Can a native Russian record this for me please? 
> You don't marry someone you can live with,
> you marry the person who you cannot live without.   It's not my best, but трепещите ():   Молодец Rtyom!  Almost perfect.  Your the best so far. There is almost no accent.  
> The only thing that seems unnatural -  you raise your voice on the second "live".  
> I would raise my voice on the word "don't", and drop my voice on the "without".

 Wow, I didn't even expect to sound "almost perfect"! I tried five minutes on end to make it close to natural but didn't succeed. It's too difficult to have every word of these phrases right because of the consonant clusters. Aslo add here my being unaccustommed (eh, bad construction?) to the everyday English speech, and you'll get a picture. I agree with your remarks and will work on. Thankee.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> I dunno Rtyom, you sound like you are trying too much to americanize your accent  Not being a phoneticist, I think it sounded a tad nasal. But it is definitely above average!

 You know, Kalinka, I can't help it! That's pretty weird because I stick to England deep inside. However, when it comes to pronunciation, my speech apparatus makes itself convenient with American accent. Maybe it's massive influence?  :: ) 
Nasality? Hm, kind of too retracted organs of speech, I guess. Thanks for iobservations.  ::

----------


## Евгения Белякова

Rtyom, you have a very good accent. Only your intonation isn't natural. But your pronounciation is very very good!   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Thanks for the recording ReDSanchous.  
> I will practice more and try again later.

 OK. I'm looking forward to listening to your new try. I'm sure it will be better. Though the first one isn't bad either. 
Here's my second try in English...   ::   I've tried to make it sound better.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Here's my second try   ::   in Russian. I'm giving you some recommendations on how you can improve your pronunciation  in this recording. Do you understand them?

----------


## Friendy

Kwatts, you might find this page interesting http://www.ku.edu/~idea/europe/russia/russia.htm . It contains samples of Russians speaking English.

----------


## Biancca

> Thanks for the recording ReDSanchous.  
> I will practice more and try again later.
> 			
> 		  OK. I'm looking forward to listening to your new try. I'm sure it will be better. Though the first one isn't bad either. 
> Here's my second try in English...    I've tried to make it sound better.

 "someone you can" and "person you can" are realy hard to understand but the rest is good.  When you pronounce live like "leeve" it reminds me of an Australian.

----------


## kwatts59

> Thanks for the recording ReDSanchous.  
> I will practice more and try again later.
> 			
> 		  OK. I'm looking forward to listening to your new try. I'm sure it will be better. Though the first one isn't bad either. 
> Here's my second try in English...    I've tried to make it sound better.

 You're getting better ReDSanchous  ::  
I agree with Biancca.  You pronounce "live" like "leeve".  
Also, you sound a bit like a robot.  Maybe you need a few beers  ::   
Anyway, here is my attempt again.  Hopefully it is better.   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> "someone you can" and "person you can" are realy hard to understand but the rest is good. When you pronounce live like "leeve" it reminds me of an Australian.

 Maybe, it's because I used to study British English for a long time. I started learning AmE (prononciation) about a couple of months ago. I should practice more. Honestly, I don't usually dedicate much time to my pronunciation because I think that you can greatly improve it once you're immersed in the language (even if you have a very bad pronunciation). 
Biancca, why don't you record something in Russian?   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

You are getting better as well, kwatts! I think that you are still having problems pronouncing the word женятся and невозможно. They're easy to understand but the sounds don't sound natural to me. The rest of your second try is pretty good now. Good job!

----------


## kwatts59

Thanks Red.  Your the greatest.   ::

----------


## skywalker

Sorry

----------


## ReDSanchous

It seems to me that Rtyom and me have already made the recording kwatts asked for. What's the use of making another?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hey don't discourage potential Russian radio talk show hosts! It all starts with small clips on the forums, then they go super star!!! 
Skywalker, good job!!!

----------


## kwatts59

Excellent job skywalker   ::   
It sounds a bit like a robot, but there is hardly any accent.
Maybe there is a slight accent on the word "don't".

----------


## MalenkayaKatinka

> I can hear a Russian/Ukrainian accent in your recording. I'll probably make an attempt to record me saying that phrase a bit later.  
> You're not shy, gromozeka!

 I heard it too now that you mentioned it.   ::   One of my coaches is from Ukraine and you have the same accent as her. Gromozeka, don't worry. It doesn't sound bad. I happen to like accents if a man has one. I'm sure men like women with accents too.   ::  My boyfriend only has one when he switches back and forth between Russian and English.   ::

----------


## basurero

Hi, please tell me what you think of my accent!

----------


## anthonyd

Here is my attempt at this one =)

----------


## Rtyom

The first of the recording is wrong. You say "жениться" when it must be "женятся". 
Apart from your American(?) accent, it feels good.  ::

----------


## anthonyd

> The first of the recording is wrong. You say "жениться" when it must be "женятся". 
> Apart from your American(?) accent, it feels good.

 yes, American   ::  thanks for listening and I will work on that some more  ::

----------


## Moryachka

Looks like I've finally cleared up my audio problems, so here's a test.  How do I sound?

----------


## heitor91

The Russian people speaking English sound well, but the American speaking Russian...   ::  Just kidding, you all speak it very well too. How can I record something and post it here?

----------


## Rtyom

First words sound slightly non-Russian.

----------


## Moryachka

Rtyom - that's rather vague  ::  - what do you mean?  Or should I not worry about it?

----------


## tdk2fe

Alright, heres my shot:

----------


## ReDSanchous

It was pretty hard for me to make out the first word because you pronounce женЯтся instead of жЕнятся. Another thing I don't like about your accent is you pronounce с кем in a very strange way. These two things aside, your accent wasn't hard for me to make out. [/i]

----------


## tdk2fe

Is this better?

----------


## Dimitri

> Looks like I've finally cleared up my audio problems, so here's a test.  How do I sound?

 Very good! It's like almost native speaker   ::

----------


## Dimitri

> Is this better?

 Now it's good   ::

----------


## Lampada

> ... How can I record something and post it here?

 Присоединяюсь к вопросу.

----------


## Dimitri

> Originally Posted by heitor91  ... How can I record something and post it here?   Присоединяюсь к вопросу.

 1. Надо иметь микрофон
2. Надо иметь программу Windows Movie Maker (есть почти в каждом компьютере (найдите по поиску) 
3. В программе щёлкайте мышкой на микрофон, как выделено на рисунке http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo8go.jpg
4. Дальше он предложит сохранить файл. Сохраняйте и закидывайте на форум http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo29qb.jpg 
------
Примечание: Если файл большой (на этом форуме есть ограничения), то:
в программе (Windows Movie Maker) выбирайте:
File => Import file
(http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo37vb.jpg) 
 затем на самом файле щелкайте правой кнопкой мыши и добавляйте на "шкалу времени"  http://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo49lp.jpg 
(после этого он должен появиться внизу: http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo67iw.jpg)  
Затем нажимайте File => Сохранить фильм http://img122.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo58wp.jpg
Выбирайте место, имя файла.. и когда дойдете до вот такого окна: http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo70qf.jpg там увидете, что вы можете регулировать размер файла при сохранении, выбирайте подходящий размер (чтобы вы могли добавить это на форум) и сохраняйте файл 
Удачи! 
P.S. переведите кто-нибудь это на английский

----------


## Rtyom

> Rtyom - that's rather vague  - what do you mean?  Or should I not worry about it?

 The word "женятся" feels a pain in the neck for many "sayers" over here. Maybe it's just your accent, but my ear hears something wrong. Overall, "don't worry about it"---I just love to hear your voice!   ::

----------


## heitor91

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by heitor91  ... How can I record something and post it here?   Присоединяюсь к вопросу.   1. Надо иметь микрофон
> 2. Надо иметь программу Windows Movie Maker (есть почти в каждом компьютере (найдите по поиску) 
> 3. В программе щёлкайте мышкой на микрофон, как выделено на рисунке http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo8go.jpg
> 4. Дальше он предложит сохранить файл. Сохраняйте и закидывайте на форум http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo29qb.jpg 
> ------
> Примечание: Если файл большой (на этом форуме есть ограничения), то:
> в программе (Windows Movie Maker) выбирайте:
> File => Import file
> (http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo37vb.jpg) 
> ...

 Большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! А ты не говоришь по-английски?
Don't worry, my dictionary always saves me in moments like this. That's easier than I thought it would be, but does it have to be Windows Movie Maker?

----------


## Dimitri

> Большое спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! А ты не говоришь по-английски?

 so I'll try :o)  
1. You must have a microphone  
2. You must have The program Windows Movie Maker (There is in every Windows XP, but if you haven't WinXP try to find it in your computer anyway) 
3. In the program must click on picture of microphone, like on picture:  http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo8go.jpg
4. after this you click "start", say what are you want, click stop. After this computer will advise to you to save a file. You save file and send him to the forum. (You must to attach file like on picture: http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo29qb.jpg) 
------
comment: If the file big (there is limit of size of the file in this forum), so:
In program (Windows Movie Maker) you're click:
File => Import file
(http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo37vb.jpg)
find your file, and add him. 
On the file you're click in the right button of your mouse and add to the "scale of time" http://img106.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo49lp.jpg 
(after this the file must to arrive to downstairs:  http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo67iw.jpg)  
After this you're click: File => Save film http://img122.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo58wp.jpg
do what he ask.. and when this window come: http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ebalo70qf.jpg you'll see, that you can to regulate size of your file, so you do likely size (necessary for add to the forum) and save film 
Good luck!

----------


## heitor91

You know I am Brazilian, and speak Portuguese, not Russian but listen to my recording, just for curiosity! Tell how does my accent sound like.  ::

----------


## Красота-то какая

What a tricky phrase. It's hard to pronounce properly, because of "li*v*e *w*ith" and "li*v*e *w*ithout". Most Russians will end up saying "lif with".

----------


## BlackMage

> You know I am Brazilian, and speak Portuguese, not Russian but listen to my recording, just for curiosity! Tell how does my accent sound like.

  ::

----------


## kwatts59

> You know I am Brazilian, and speak Portuguese, not Russian but listen to my recording, just for curiosity! Tell how does my accent sound like.

 Sounds very good.  
The word "don't" doesn't sound quite right.  I cannot hear the "t".
But everything else is fine.  ::

----------

